# [Nearly Squealed] Line Of Sight - Lucas Brunelle



## Andrew_Culture (22 Nov 2012)

Someone just posted this video on the Ipswich Single Speed Facebook page, possibly as inspiration to 'get out there', but by two minutes into the video I got tired of clenching my buttocks so hard I may find a little diamond in my knickers and stopped watching. Also I'm at work so I can't be watching an hour long video while sat and my desk! I'm planning to watch the rest tonight, and will just have to hope it doesn't give me hypertension!


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0npCFw9TEnA


----------



## apb (22 Nov 2012)

Awesome... Something to watch over the weekend.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (22 Nov 2012)

I just randomly skipped to the middle and saw all of the following in just a few seconds:

Red light jumping
Jumping ped crossings
Pulling in front of moving buses
Cycling into pedestrians
Cycling through ped tunnels
Holding into moving vehicles
Touching / leaning on moving vehicles
Filtering on the left on corners
Junction slicing
Pavement jumping
Cycling the wrong way into moving traffic
I'm not sure my nerves can take a whole hour.


----------



## wanda2010 (22 Nov 2012)

Fascinating in a butt-clenching kind of way and I only watched a few minutes of it.


----------



## Phaeton (22 Nov 2012)

And you wonder why car drivers have issue with cyclist, totally irresponsible

Alan...


----------



## hoski (22 Nov 2012)

Phaeton said:


> And you wonder why car drivers have issue with cyclist...


 
Yeah, I do actually. I doubt most drivers have even experienced the twattery of Lucas Brunelle type riders. I've certainly never seen it and I ride a fixed gear bike, know others who do, have taken part in alley cats, etc.

Back to the video... I'd never dream of riding like that, but I do quite enjoy the videos. I'd never buy one of his DVDs though - there's no way in hell I'd financially endorse it


----------



## Boris Bajic (22 Nov 2012)

I do like to see the people in the former colonies having a jolly good jape on their bicycles.

They seem an excitable lot - and much given to unwarranted whoops and exclamation.

Nonetheless, they must be credited with riding their bicycles with joy and purpose, albeit in a rather pedestrian fashion.

I take it the main action has been slowed down. It carries a scent of potential excitement about it, but I fear the editor has slowed the action to an iceberg-like pace (perhaps for effect) and has robbed the viewer of the mild frisson that greater speed might bring.

Well done nenetheless.

A good early effort and it won't be long before these colonial types have got the hang of urban cycling.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (22 Nov 2012)

Boris Bajic said:


> I do like to see the people in the former colonies having a jolly good jape on their bicycles.
> .


 
There's plenty of footage in London too!


----------



## Scruffmonster (22 Nov 2012)

If a motorcyclist filmed himself doing that he'd get arrested.

What a bunch of morons.


----------



## apb (22 Nov 2012)

I have to admire the skill. That said, it really feels they tear up the community. Generating hatred towards a/the cycling community.

Could you deal with hitting peds at that speed? Knowing the physical damage you could do is irreversible. That and having a dependent child means i would never cycle like this.


----------



## scotbiker (22 Nov 2012)

I can see the Sun headlines now - "Twats in shoot cycling shocker...". Why people admire these idiots is beyond me. It should be legal for everyone to punch/kick them off when they try to ride through you. I'd buy a video compilation of that...


----------



## Phaeton (22 Nov 2012)

What's the crack anyway, what are they trying to achieve, is it just a race with check in points, sorry for the ignorance

Alan...


----------



## Boris Bajic (22 Nov 2012)

Phaeton said:


> What's the crack anyway, what are they trying to achieve, is it just a race with check in points, sorry for the ignorance
> 
> Alan...


 
You wouldn't understand, man......

Like, if you have to ask... you're like... not there.

It's about the bike.... It's about you but it's not about you; it's about us.... but us and the bike and where the energy really is. It's about energy and expression and anyway why do people get so upset about a broken door mirror? It's just stuff, man.

It's about the city but about who really owns the city and where did all the wolves go? And civilisation which is like bullsh|t, but not bullsh|t. And the native Americans didn't even understand the concept of property.

It's about, like Romney and all his crap and like parents and the stuff they say and like teachers and bullsh|t and freedom and like politics, which adults just DO NOT UNDERSTAND.

There... That feels better. Now, where did I leave my Daily Telegraph?

(Edit: Part of me feels the above post belongs in Current Affairs and Debate, but part of me thinks it a little highbrow for that section).


----------



## AndyPeace (22 Nov 2012)

Phaeton said:


> What's the crack anyway, what are they trying to achieve, is it just a race with check in points, sorry for the ignorance
> 
> Alan...


 
It's a test of nerve, skill and blindingly fast decision making. Yeah, they are clearly a menance to the roads, pathways and just about anywhere they can get their bikes... but they are talented.


----------



## Cycleops (22 Nov 2012)

Enough testosterone there to launch a Saturn rocket. Lance Armstrong shouldn't have bothered with the drugs, just had a transfusion with some of those guys.


----------



## slowmotion (23 Nov 2012)

AndyPeace said:


> It's a test of nerve, skill and blindingly fast decision making. Yeah, they are clearly a menance to the roads, pathways and just about anywhere they can get their bikes... but they are talented.


 So was Himmler.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (23 Nov 2012)

slowmotion said:


> So was Himmler.



It's a well known fact that as well as VolksWagon the Nazis had plans for ValksVelo.


----------



## clarion (23 Nov 2012)

Bunch of selfish, inconsiderate knobs.

In a couple of years, they'll be driving like that.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (23 Nov 2012)

clarion said:


> In a couple of years, they'll be driving like that.


 
Because their knees will be knackered!


----------



## Christopher (23 Nov 2012)

Amazing skills, and selfishness. Suppose the film-maker does not have a 'blooper reel' of people getting squashed by cars. Think there is one bit in there where a car locks the back wheels solid to avoid some of these idiots.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (23 Nov 2012)

BTW I didn't post this to rile folk up!


----------



## Christopher (23 Nov 2012)

It is just the nature of the thing. I rode an allycat race in Manchester once and the others rode pretty much like peeps in the video in the OP. You had to ride like a maniac to do well (I was 2nd last). I have sympathy for peds having to put up with this, at least drivers are not really at risk from cyclists.


----------



## PpPete (23 Nov 2012)

After the first few mins I skipped through to see them exporting this stupidity around the globe....
WTF was that bit with the guns @ 50 minutes plus all about?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (23 Nov 2012)

PpPete said:


> After the first few mins I skipped through to see them exporting this stupidity around the globe....
> WTF was that bit with the guns @ 50 minutes plus all about?


 
The guns bit kinda sealed the deal for me and I stopped watching.


----------

